# Civil Engineering degree part time?



## suntot (18 Aug 2008)

Hi all

Im writing this on behalf of my boyfriend. He is 26 and has a Leaving Cert but no third level qualification. For the past two years he has been working for an engineering company, and really enjoys the work. He is really keen to progress in this job/area, and feels that he should go to college part time and study for a degree in Civil Engineering to broaden his job prospects. Can anyone offer advice, or has anyone done this part time? As most of the courses seem to be 5-7 years part time he really wants to know that this is the right move before he decides to go for it. Also the only suitable course he can find in the general Dublin area is in DIT, and that seems to be an ordinary degree. Are there any particular courses or colleges that are recognised above others? 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated

Thanks!


----------



## REXO (18 Aug 2008)

Hello,

First of all , here are a few facts:
good quality part time degrees are thin on the ground.  
Civil Eng degrees are now 10 a penny. 
Civil eng jobs will soon be getting slack 

Im a Civil Engineer in a Road Design Office. (UCG 1998). If I had my time over again I would have specilaised in Hydraulic Engineering /Water Treatment/ Pipeline design etc. Every consultancy I ever worked for were always looking for specialists in this area.  Despite the rainfall these past few weeks, clean potable water is a scarce resource in Ireland and to a greater extent globally. Just think of all the "boil water notices" you hear on the radio.

Unfortunately there have been alot of colleges, ITs  churning out alot of poor quality civil engineering courses during the celtic tiger building boom years. ....its been a money racket in alot of cases...so he needs to be careful. some are pass degree and fewer are honours degree standard.

UCG have a direct entry course for mature students, A friend of mine  who never did his leaving cert got into Civil ENG in NUIG when he was 23 years old. He did a 6 month induction course in Maths and Science. He graduated 2 years ago aged 27.

I think if you're boyfriend is serious he should bite the bullet and go back full time.  Part time can be a pain.

My advice in order of preference Queens Belfast , UCC , Imperial college London.


----------



## DavyJones (18 Aug 2008)

Thats very interesting. How would one specilaise in hydraulic engineering? and do you start the civil engineering course and branch off?


----------



## REXO (19 Aug 2008)

Ive heard that some UNiversity Civil Eng courses now allow you to specialise earlier in the course. This didnt happen in my day.


----------



## Bronte (19 Aug 2008)

I'm not sure about which courses but I thought I heard on the radio yesterday that they are crying out for people to do engineering and computer courses.


----------



## suntot (19 Aug 2008)

Hi

Thanks for the feedback. Unfortunately it will be impossible for him to attend college full time as we have a large mortgage and other financial commitments. So it's part time or nothing Im afraid. Also he enjoys the work he does at the moment so would ideally like to stick with the job he's in

Rexo the area he is currently working in is water treatment and utilities and this was what he intended to stay in. Do you know anything about the 5 year part time degree in DIT? Are there any other part time courses that you know of that are of a high standard?

Thanks


----------

